# Can I do OPV mod and use Pressurised baskets?



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey folks,

Well my kit for doing the opv mod has arrived and I have checked the pressure that my classic is set to and it is 12. Now I am awaiting a couple of non pressurised baskets, but they haven't arrived as yet, so my question is would it be possible to do the mod now and still use the pressurised baskets until the other ones arrive? I am chomping at the bit a little and perhaps I am getting a little bit ahead of myself. Or maybe I need to curb my enthusiasm.

Thanks


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah you don't need the basket to check the pressure. You don't have the basket in while checking pressure so you need to lock the pf further to the right that usual.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Oracle. What I meant was would it be possible to make coffee with the pressurised baskets and the opv adjusted at the same time? I have taken the basket out of the p/f, attached the gauge to the bottom and switched it on. The current reading is bang on 12.

Personally I think I need to wait for the non pressurised baskets to arrive. I assume the classic is set at the factory to accept pressurised baskets? If you reduce the pressure from 12 to 9 (the pressure that everyone says it should be set to) then it will/would reduce the pressure needed to force the water through the coffee and out into the cup.

Cheers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes it will be possible but the extraction may be affected

Buying a £5 OEM basket will allow you to experiment more and explore the range of extractions possible from your machine. The pressurised basket will limit your growth potential.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Glenn,

I have the non pressurised baskets on the way, but they haven't arrived yet. Was interested to know if it was possible to do the mod now since I have the pressure gauge. I didn't want to potentially damage the machine. Thinking about it logically though, you are reducing the pressure not increasing it, so How could it do any damage? All you would probably get is under extracted coffee?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Can't see it damaging the machine.


----------

